# Character Update Funktioniert nicht



## Vectra (23. Februar 2005)

Meine Charaktere werden trotz neuester BLASC version nicht auf den neuesten Stand gebracht, obwohl mir BLASC versichert dass die Daten hochgeladen wurden.

Folgende Lady
http://www.black-legion.info/index.php?id=...ria&charid=6814
ist zB 32, heute mehrmals eingeloggt, BLASC jagd beim Ausschalten den Upload Dialog durch, aber mein Charpage und die Visitenkarte werden nicht aktualisiert.

Ich benutze den englischen Client und das aktuellste Cosmos.


----------



## B3N (23. Februar 2005)

Wir kennen das Problem bereits und eine neue Version von BLASC ist bereits in der Entwicklung, wir versuchen diese so bald wie möglich der Community zur Verfügung stellen zu können.


----------



## Vectra (24. Februar 2005)

Danke, auch dafür dass ihr das ganze system zur verfügung stellt, feine sache.


----------



## Tharek (25. Februar 2005)

jo auf jedn fall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ! blasc is schon eine sehr feine sache! hoffe ihr kriegt des bald hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *fg

also rann an den speck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz Tharek


----------



## Plankton (28. Februar 2005)

Tharek schrieb:
			
		

> jo auf jedn fall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




mmmmh wäre schön wenn da mal  was passieren würde .... : -(
was bringt die beste statistik wenn sie nicht stimmt ....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (28. Februar 2005)

Plankton schrieb:
			
		

> mmmmh wäre schön wenn da mal  was passieren würde .... : -(
> was bringt die beste statistik wenn sie nicht stimmt ....
> 
> 
> ...




Wir arbeiten derzeit intern an der neuen Version, es wird sehr viele Änderungen geben, sowohl am Herold als auch an der Chardatenbank. Wir bitten deswegen um Verständnis wenn wir nicht mehr viele Änderungen an der alten momentanen live Version durchführen.  Wartet ab was die Woche bringt, ich bin mir sicher ihr werdet begeistert sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Claudi (1. März 2005)

ich bin seit neuestem laut Blasc gildenlos <staun> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finde unsere Highleveler nicht - also nicht alle - z.B. Alliance und Neil


----------



## Scepsis (2. März 2005)

Also in meiner Gilde fällt auch immer mehr das Problem auf, wann erscheint denn die neue Version?


----------



## B3N (2. März 2005)

Sehr wahrscheinlich noch diese Woche, wir bitten die bis dahin die entstandenen Probleme zu verzeihen, wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck am neuen Release.


----------

